# Armar stereo económico a 12V con dos TDA2005



## andalaosa (Dic 20, 2006)

hola,,,,,

necesito si alguien me podria pasar algun amplificador economico que pueda hacer con un tda 2005,,,, 

otra cosa: existe algun problema si le agrego parlantes a un equipo de musica??????'

al que voy es si yo tengo un equipo con 2 parlantes y le agrego otro que efecto tiene en el equipo o en el sonido????


desde ya gracias


----------



## Manonline (Dic 20, 2006)

Busca la hoja de datos del TDA2005 y te da las aplicaciones tipicas...

Si conctas dos parlantes en paralelo lo que hace es reducir la impedancia lo que produciria bastante mas calor en el amplificador. Si este esta bien refrigerado no hay problema, pero si se sobrecalienta se podrian dañar componentes como los transistores de potencia o el integrado.

Va a sonar mas fuerte, pero la distorsion va a ser mayor tmb.


----------



## andalaosa (Dic 20, 2006)

ya me baje la hoja de datos pero no puedo ver bien los datos de los componentes.

igualmente cual me recomendarian?

necesitaria que sea para 12V

otra cosa.

tengo un bafle medio viejo y cuando lo desarme para ponerlo en una caja mejor me di cuenta de que habia un pequeño transformador al cual estaba conectado el de graves y el de agudo tenia un capacitor. solo para probar deje de lado el capacitor en el de agudos y suena mucho mejor y mas fuerte mi pregunta es.
para que son estos "componentes extra" en el bafle y si tiene algun efecto dañino el retirarlos?


----------



## electro_p406 (Dic 23, 2006)

Puedes usar tb el TDA2020 o TDA2030, ambos tienen tb unos esquemas muy sencillos. Más potencia con prácticamente la misma complejidad de circuito. Siempre y cuando la tensión de alimentación no sea un problema.


----------



## sebarex (Ene 2, 2007)

andalaosa dijo:
			
		

> otra cosa.
> 
> tengo un bafle medio viejo y cuando lo desarme para ponerlo en una caja mejor me di cuenta de que habia un pequeño transformador al cual estaba conectado el de graves y el de agudo tenia un capacitor. solo para probar deje de lado el capacitor en el de agudos y suena mucho mejor y mas fuerte mi pregunta es.
> para que son estos "componentes extra" en el bafle y si tiene algun efecto dañino el retirarlos?



el capacitor si estaba solo sirve para desacoplar componentes de continua, si estaba con una resistencia quizas era un filtro 'pasa altos'. Seguramente esta puesto para eliminar componente de señal continua, para lo mismo el transformador (la tension continua no es util en el parlante porque no transporta señal util de audio).


----------



## Xander (Feb 20, 2007)

Hola...te quiero mostrar algo que no se si te servira y que yo ahora lo estoy haciendo...es un amplificador de 4 canales que usa el integrado TDA8571  el cual es muy sencillo de armar y sobre todo por que no usa resistencias ni transistores ni nada de eso...osea que es muy basico y lo bueno es que no ocupa muchos componentes y se podria decir que sale muy barato...

...espero que te sirva...

...si lo vas a armar te aconsejo que al circuito le agregues un ventilador o algo para que no se caliente,por que se puede dañar...

...saludo,y suerte


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 21, 2007)

El transformador es simplemente la bobina pasa bajos, simplemente deja paso a las bajas frecuencias aumentando la impedancia en las altas, y el condensador es justo lo contrario. Los dos es posible que los tengas en serie con el  altavoz, el cond. con el tw y la bobina con el woofer.

No retires los filtrajes, sobre todo el del tweeter, porque lo destruiras al momento.

El tweeter puede disponer de un condensador que elimina las bajas frecuencias, pero por si acaso pasaran picos de baja, la bobina los eliminaria. El valor depende del corte de frecuencia que queremos obtener.

El Medio dispone de un condensador, que le elimina las bajas frecuencias, y una bobina en serie, lo cual deja solo el centro del espectro audible.

El Grave dispone de una bobina, que solo deja pasar bajas frecuencias, y un condensador a la salida de la bobina, por si acaso pasan altas frecuencias. 

Todo ello se calcula para obtener los cortes de frecuencia deseada.

Las cajas de baja calidad y hifi antiguo simplemente usaban un condensador y una bobina, cada una para un altavoz respectivamente. Es una forma de hacer cajas baratas y malas.


----------



## DJ-AS (Jul 29, 2007)

Hola amigos, tengo 2 integraditos del TDA2005 y viendo el Datasheet no sé qué diagrama usar.
Quiero que sea mono y conectarlo a la PC. Vi un esquema que dice: Low Gain, otro que dice Witout Bootstrat.
No sé las diferencias, si alguien pudiera explicarlas, mataría.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 29, 2007)

hola DJ-AS 

 Visita esta página, y bájate el archivo del amplificador que buscas aqui (ya lo armé), y luego nos cuentas.
Suerte.


----------



## DJ-AS (Jul 29, 2007)

Espectacular, muchas gracias, ya contaré cómo me fué.
Saludos, y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## DJ-AS (Jul 30, 2007)

Consulta, los 2 integraditos que tengo dicen: 
TDA2005
W88PU448R
SINGAPORE
En la página que postearon, dice que tiene que ser el M, pero el mio no dice.
Cómo le hago?


----------



## zopilote (Jul 30, 2007)

Los TDA2005 fueron fabricados para que fueran puenteables, así que solo  emsamblalo( Total no sería mucha perdida), y  pierde el miedo a los amplificador de potencia media.


--------------
  zopilote


----------



## NESTOR (Jul 30, 2007)

QUE POTENCIA OBTENGO CON ESTE INTEGRADO?


----------



## zopilote (Jul 30, 2007)

El fabricante te indica que puedes obtener 20w (con 18V y 4 ohmios), pero  calculando todas las perdidad que tienen los amplificador comunes, usando parlantes de 4 ohmios y una bateria de 12v
solo obtienes 12,5 Watts. Lo cual no quiere decir que es poco (la mayoria de Minicomponentes poseen solo 2W).


----------



## monkey1986 (Ene 23, 2008)

hola, aca les dejo un circuito de un amplificador de 10 + 10 wats, espero q les guste....


----------



## zzoffer (Jun 5, 2008)

Hola, alguien sabe si el TDA2005 trae protección en caso de conectarle al revés la alimentación? gracias


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 5, 2008)

en el data no especifica que tenga proteccion contra la inversio de polaridad.. sale de sobre temperatura sobrevoltaje cortocircuito pero me paso que inverti la polaridad y no paso nada ... talvez fue suerte.. valla a saber no? 
saludos


----------



## zzoffer (Jun 5, 2008)

tenia la impresion de q se me habia dañado por eso, asi q inverti la polaridad de nuevo y lo deje, a los 3 segundos estalló (despues me di cuenta de q estaban cortocircuitadas las patas 9 y 10 con una viruta, asi que me queda la duda)


----------



## santiago (Jun 5, 2008)

upa, como proteccion podes agregar un diodo en la alimentacion

saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 8, 2008)

Y para el caso del filtro pasa bajo se usa la formula Fc= 1/(3.14*2*L*C) ?


----------



## cryingwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

hola... yo arme un amplificador estereo con 2 tda 2005 y la verdad q andan barvaro... lo alimento con 18V de una fuente conmutada de pc (modificada para q tire 18V y 8A).

lo q me dijeron por ahi es q si le bajo la ganancia a los amplificador aumentaria el ancho de banda.... es posible? como le bajo la ganancia? con que formula?

si alguien sabe como hacerlo se agradece

salu2

PD: tengo la hoja de datos del TDA2005 pero en ningun lado dice la ganancia
ahh la configuracion q uso es la de 1 TDA por canal. o sea 20+20W


----------



## jechu094 (Ene 1, 2009)

hola a todos, estoy interesado en fabricar un sistema de sonido 5.1 o 3.1 el que sea mas viable, usando el tda8571 ya que me interesa la simplicidad de el integrado, pero me gustaria que me ayudaran ya que es me primer proyecto de sonido. si el tda me da 15w por canal, como adaptarlo àra que un canal sea el woofer y los demas los medios y los altos, que parlantes puedo comprar,y que especificaciones deve tener el woofer para que suene como un "creative".

no se mucho del integrado, asi que no me caeria nada mal una ayudita por favor ayudenme


----------



## juanma (Ene 1, 2009)

Fijate aca, tenes varios esquemas y serigrafias:

http://images.google.com.ar/images?hl=es&q=tda2005&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## jechu094 (Ene 1, 2009)

gracias por los planos pero es el tda8571 que presentaron arriba de todas formas yo tengo la duda de cuantos watts entrega este integrado por canal? 10watts por canal o 40watts por canal o cuantos no se


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 1, 2009)

el tda2005 es un lindo aparatito economico y facil de armar. pero teniendo en cuenta qu consume 12 volts con 4 amperes no entrega mas de 10watts por salida.

t paso unos pcb q me funcaron barbaros.

saludos.


----------



## jechu094 (Ene 1, 2009)

bueno ahora investigando me di cuenta que el tda 8571 entrega 40watts por canal consumiendo 15volts con 10 amperes (voltaje maximo) ya que esta hecho para funcionar en el radio de un auto arriba esta el plano pero de todas formas aqui les dejo unas fotos

http://images.google.com.co/images?hl=es&q=tda8571&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## leop4 (Ene 2, 2009)

este es muy completo. no creas que las pistas estan mal porque cuando lo imprimis salen bien jejej


----------



## alexus (May 22, 2009)

hablando en serio, fue probado? ja


----------



## Tyranitar (May 23, 2009)

*Ya lo probe!!!!*
*Con 9V no suena lo que deberia pero es portatil!!!!!  *
*Pero lo malo de en puente es que ya no hay estereo!!!  *
*Puumm.....                                                                                                                                .........Puum
                                                                               .:Es Mejor Que:,
                                                                                      Pum! 
  *


----------



## eldoktor (Jun 6, 2009)

está bueno ese amplificador...yo lo hice para un equipo de viola y suena bien... tenés que tener cuidado con la ubicación de los componentes en la placa porque pueden haber osilaciones y no te va a dejar de hacer ruido sinó.... tambien es importante en caso de que lo vallas a usar con preamps que la ganancia de ese amplificador se regula ajustando R5 (12 ohms)
 suerte!


eldoktor


----------



## tote (Jun 10, 2009)

yo tambien lo probe, y suena una maravilla, no pude creer como sonaba lo implemente a mi moto y lo estoy usando ase 5 meses, les aseguro que no se van a arrepentir si lo hacen,


----------



## chiqoelectro (Jun 20, 2009)

amm yo tengo uno hecho pero suena asqeroso i con muuucha distorsion,, pasa qe era de una tele medio vieja
capaz qe con uno nuevo anda mejor


----------



## kiljaeded (Jun 20, 2009)

Yo arme este ampi hara unos 5 años, use la configuracion tipo puente, y la verdad no me gusto, distorciona mucho a max potencia y encima no la entrada no tiene filtro A.M.

Ahora, lo que no hice fue en configuracion simple, osea 1 ic estereo.


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 20, 2009)

Hola, yo temgo armado un amplificador de 23W pero solo con un TDA2005 (obvio es mono) pero al max, es mui poca la distorcion,  realmente estoy conforme con el amplificador, si quieren subo unas fotos para que lo vean! 

PD: este amplificador me hace mover muy bien un woofer de 10"


----------



## treblo (Jun 27, 2009)

Hola quisiera armar este amplificador en modo puente si alguien tiene y puede subir los pcb......
gracias


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 27, 2009)

treblo dijo:
			
		

> Hola quisiera armar este amplificador en modo puente si alguien tiene y puede subir los pcb......
> gracias



Hola, En la hoja de datos no figura el circuito junto con el pcb?

Saludos


----------



## treblo (Jun 27, 2009)

es verdad no me habia percatado jejej gracias espero que me salga  saludos


----------



## treblo (Jul 1, 2009)

hola cryingwolf  podrias subir los pcb que usaste usaste , otra pregunta usaste dos tda 2005 en modo puente? suena bien?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 1, 2009)

cryingwolf indica que uso 1 TDA en puente, eso significa que para estéreo necesitas 2 TDA.

cryingwolf, para que ampliar el ancho de banda del amplificador?
Llega bien a los 20kHz seguro... Mas allá de esos 20kHz, no podemos oír nada. Aparte dejas el amplificador listo para oscilaciones indeseables si manipulas mal la ganancia.

Saludos.


----------



## cryingwolf (Jul 2, 2009)

les cuento que uso 2 TDA en total, 1 por canal. los pcb de las plaquetas de los TDA los tengo y son buenos (estan bien hechos)

la ganancia me acuerdo que la baje poniendo resistencias de 81 ohms. 

voy a escanear el manual de donde lo saque y lo subo completo si quieren con las modificaciones que le hice.

el amplificador no oscila para nada, el ancho de banda si bien subio para arriba y para abajo, lo que mas me interesa son los bajos ya que ahora el ancho de banda va como de los 10hz a 120khz (y en los bajos se nota)

la potencia total de cada amplificador no se bien cuanto sera. alimentado con 19V (lo subi mas desde la ultima vez) me tira a la salida hasta 14V de alterna (medidos con un tester asi que no se confien mucho)

la calidad de audio es excelente y forzandolo un poco asi se mejora mucho por casi nada de plata 

si meesperan subo el manual o lo posteo como proyecto aca y les paso el link. primero lo tengo que buscar claro jeje


saludos!



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, evitá las abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## cryingwolf (Jul 2, 2009)

aca encontre algunas hojas y las escanee.

por desgracia no encuentro la que tiene el PCB para hacer y las conexiones (las mas importante )

igual tengo unas imagenes de la hoja de datos con el circuito y las R que hay que cambiar.

si encuentro la otra hoja la subo tambien

PD: lo subo a rapidshare porque son medio pesadas las imagenes y no me deja adjuntarlas :S

aca les dejo el link del .rar con las hojas:



ojo que solo se puede descargar 10 veces. cuando pueda lo subo a mediafire para que quede


----------



## A.V. (Jul 2, 2009)

Les adjunto un PCB probado.
Quizás les sirva. Suena bien...por lo fácil que es hacerlo.
Saludos


----------



## germantoobe (Ago 26, 2009)

xndr dijo:


> Hola...te quiero mostrar algo que no se si te servira y que yo ahora lo estoy haciendo...es un amplificador de 4 canales que usa el integrado TDA8571  el cual es muy sencillo de armar y sobre todo por que no usa resistencias ni transistores ni nada de eso...osea que es muy basico y lo bueno es que no ocupa muchos componentes y se podria decir que sale muy barato...
> 
> ...espero que te sirva...
> 
> ...




Muy Bueno, Aunque me gustaria acotar algo, este amplificador puede operar con speackers de 8 ohms; con lo cuál la potencia de salida se verá reducida pero la distorsión sera de menor indice. saludos



jechu094 dijo:


> bueno ahora investigando me di cuenta que el tda 8571 entrega 40watts por canal consumiendo 15volts con 10 amperes (voltaje maximo) ya que esta hecho para funcionar en el radio de un auto arriba esta el plano pero de todas formas aqui les dejo unas fotos
> 
> tda8571 - Imágenes de Google



Si; de hecho lo estoy haciendo para el auto de un amigo, es muy sencillo y económico, con parlantes de  ohms entrega 20w por canal manteniendo los parametros de tensión y corriente pero, la distorcion disminuye significativamente en comparación cuando se usan parlantes de 4 ohms. La Idea Es Conectarle un Mp3 asi escuchamos musica en el automovil


----------



## edippo (Sep 22, 2009)

Bueno aca dejo adjuntado la lista de componentes para el pcb del link  http://www.circuit-projects.com/audi...y-tda2005.html 



[¿ podria alimentar el amplificador con una bateria de 12 voltios y 500 mA de intensidad maxima? ][/QUOTE]
bueno no soy experto pero con 12*0.5= 6W es muy poca tus posibilidades con tan poca corriente, los tda que yo tengo visto funcionan con un minimo de 1A


----------



## edippo (Sep 25, 2009)

bueno aca les dejo unas fotos del amplificador con los tda2005, no encuenrolas fotos del amplificador totalmente armada  asique subi solo  los que tengo a mano, me voy a poner a desarmar el amplificador asi comparto con ustedes la foto del amplificador totalmente armada. Se aceptan criticas k: jejej si no voy a creer que lo hice super bien y voy a andar con el ego por las nubes. Ha el color lo eligio mi novia pss: asique ni modo a bancarselas.


----------



## uriel alfaro reyes (Nov 9, 2009)

A.V. dijo:


> Les adjunto un PCB probado.
> Quizás les sirva. Suena bien...por lo fácil que es hacerlo.
> Saludos


A,v.hola quiero saber con que programa lo haces
y me lo puedes pasar estoy interesado

gracias


----------



## andreslazari (Abr 23, 2010)

alguien sabe el consumo del ampli a plena carga?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 23, 2010)

¿Probaste leyendo el datasheet del TDA2005?

Saludos


----------



## luna en fez (Abr 28, 2010)

el consumo en plena carga de los tda 2005 es de 2amp


----------



## franc0 (Ago 25, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
amigos mios yo hice un amplificador con el tda 2005 y suena bastante bien les paso el impreso pero esta en circad 5 para que lo puedan abrir y luego cometna ok  
lista de componentes 
c1-c4 = 104
c5=10uf/16v
c6=102
c7=1000uf/16v
R1-R2=2R2
R3=470R

TRABAJA CON 12V 3A
ayudenme a subir mis archivos no puedo


----------



## franc0 (Sep 6, 2010)

amigos ya subi los archivos del amplificador que les mencione a este foro



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/355674/


----------



## hemagopin17 (Oct 13, 2010)

Gracias lo probare


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 13, 2010)

luna en fez dijo:


> el consumo en plena carga de los tda 2005 es de 2amp


Sí que es 2 amper! Con un trafo de 12v de 1amper que tengo lo probé y se re corta (chirridos) en los graves.. Y pensar que con el mismo trafo alimento una placa con un tda 2030 modo simple y anda fuertísimo.. Qué integrado raro este 2005 che..


----------



## pastor007 (Nov 14, 2010)

realice el proyecto de zapilote en estereo osea con dos tda2005 ,masa separadas,todavìa no lo probe 
tengo que instalarlo en una caja que antiguamente traia un ampli de 25 +25 w transistorizado ,tiene un flor de trafo con varias tensiones en alterna 14v y 34+34 . pregunto a este amplificador el tda hay que ponerle regulador de tensiòn ?


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 18, 2010)

Hola Pastor, al amplificador no hay que ponerle regulador de tensión. Eso se usa para la fuente. Si sobrepasa la tensión que resiste el TDA, que "creo" que son 18vdc (no tengo a mano el datasheet) ahí sí que tenés que regular la tensión. Lo que me sorprende, es que con ese transformador, lo desperdicies, por así decirlo, con 2 tda2005, pudiendo meter un buen tda7294 (70watt) con los 34x34vac 

Saludos!!

PS. Hasta los 18vdc anda bien el amplificador.


----------



## pastor007 (Nov 19, 2010)

no sabes que pasa agucasta89, que el cliente paga por un ampli de 20w. yo le pondrìa el de 70w .estoy de acuerdo


----------



## franc0 (Nov 20, 2010)

los potenciometros de 50k, 
suena mejor si le conectas un preamplificador con el conocido 741 o el TL082


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 22, 2010)

Claro! Porque la plaqueta con todos los componentes para armar un TDA2005 puede costar "casi" lo mismo que una con un TDA7294.. hay 2 o 3 dolares de diferencia en total.. Saludos!


----------



## stephan (Nov 24, 2010)

hola chi*C*os, el pcb *QU*e se paso al principio,  esta bien pero ¿se alimenta con 12v y 1 amp, y es estereo? si alñguein me lo puede graficar mejor gracias !


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 25, 2010)

stephan dijo:


> hola chi*C*os, el pcb *QU*e se paso al principio,  esta bien pero ¿se alimenta con 12v y 1 amp, y es estereo? si alñguein me lo puede graficar mejor gracias !




http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/2/TDA2005.shtml
El TDA2005 es estéreo, de MUY POCOS WATT, o monofónico (Bridge) con casi el doble de potencia. Y con 12Vdc a 1[A] se va a quedar RE corto. Puede consumir hasta 3.5[A].

:cabezonor favor, para estas consultas, existe GOOGLE, DATASHEET, N° o NOMBRE DEL COMPONENTE. Ahí sale la ficha técnica COMPLETA de TODOS los integrados existentes.
Y en el buscador del foro, hay MILES de PCB de este pequeño integrado. :estudiando:

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 25, 2010)

Es verdad, trabaje mucho con el tda2005S-R-M y funciona muy bien, tiene diversas aplicaciones, incluso el modo bridge de 20W a 12V con 42dB de ganancia....funciona muy bien...y no consume tanto..

pero, hay una realidad en amplificadores de audio, pueden funcionar muy bien con cualquier frecuencia, pero cuando tienen que reproducir frecuencias graves...hacen chirridos y se entrecorta el audio...siempre necesitan el doble o triple de la corriente nominal.

asi que...mejor alimentar con 3A


----------



## blady1850 (Nov 30, 2010)

tengo una pregunta, yo armé el TDA2005 en puente y en la tienda me dieron 2005R, a solo $1.5 USA   pero igual me suenan muy bien
es estereo, osea 20 + 20, y me an dicho que para ponerle un Boofer es del positivo de uno y el negativo del otro, pero no se de cuanta potencia tiene que ser el Boofer...


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 1, 2010)

aqui les dejoa su amable consideracion este diagrama con el tda2005, saludos.


----------



## korg (Dic 8, 2010)

sera mucho problema si cambio las R de 33ohm por unas de 47?????
XD. no consigo de 33....


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 8, 2010)

no creo que sea gran problema... pero si te queres poner creativo podes armar el valor... soluciones de taller


----------



## franc0 (Dic 9, 2010)

gracias lo que andaba buscando para mis peques


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 9, 2010)

monkey1986 dijo:


> hola, aca les dejo un circuito de un amplificador de 10 + 10 wats, espero q les guste....



Que coincidencia, en el foro ya existe un tema creado por Tyranitar sobre ese amplificador:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/miniamplificador-20w-estereo-tda2005-20682/


----------



## julio cb (Dic 25, 2010)

El esquema es del amplificador peavey mod: "SOLO". 
amplificador tda2005 mono.
filtro pasa alto incorporado
fuente de alimentacion.
todo en un impreso.

es ideal para realizar cajas acusticas activas de formato pequeño.
aqui les dejo el circuito para impreso y el esquema.
se modifico la fuente para que pueda trabajar con un transformador a 220v. Están en formato Word 2007. 

saludos


----------



## juanchooo (Mar 15, 2011)

hola, este circuito se alimenta con 12v no? y con cuantos amperes?¿

en el esquema del circuito del TDA2005 como tendria que hacer para poder aplicarle un potenciometro para regularle el volumen?donde se lo tendria qur colocar?y como?


----------



## fede_torinotsx (Abr 14, 2011)

tengo un problema con este ampli. lo conecto a una fuente de pc y me hace ruido a lluvia. prove con varias fuentes y lo mismo hasta que le puse un capacitor de 10.000uf 25v a la entrada y ahora me hace como chasquidos. arme 4 etapas y me pasa lo mismo con todas. muchas gracias


----------



## jmgm (Abr 22, 2011)

juanchooo dijo:


> hola, este circuito se alimenta con 12v no? y con cuantos amperes?¿
> 
> en el esquema del circuito del TDA2005 como tendria que hacer para poder aplicarle un potenciometro para regularle el volumen?donde se lo tendria qur colocar?y como?



hola juanchooo,los potenciometros se los puedes poner a la entrada de señal del amplificador,yo le pondria un previo ecualizado(medios,graves y agudos) que es lo que llevan algunos autoradios con el tda2005,es alimentado a 12v y el amperage no lo recuerdo pero es poco puesto que hablamos de 2x10w. espero haberte ayudao


----------



## matute2004 (May 23, 2011)

Disculpen este tema es viejito, pero quería saber si este circuito anda con un transformador de la luces dicroicas 220v A 12v - 50w?

Saludos.


----------



## rodsollini (May 26, 2011)

eldoktor dijo:


> está bueno ese amplificador...yo lo hice para un equipo de viola y suena bien... tenés que tener cuidado con la ubicación de los componentes en la placa porque pueden haber osilaciones y no te va a dejar de hacer ruido sinó.... tambien es importante en caso de que lo vallas a usar con preamps que la ganancia de ese amplificador se regula ajustando R5 (12 ohms)
> suerte!
> 
> 
> eldoktor



hola como estas? quiero armar uno para el bajo como el que armaste vos para la viola, me podrias paras las caracteristicas del pre? *POR*q*UE* necesito saber impedancias de entrada, ganacia y algun circuito basico, *POR*q*UE* lo he probado directamente, pero no me gusta mucho como suena, muchas gracias.


----------



## telaroso (Jun 1, 2011)

si puedes subir el layout en imagen jpeg se te va  agradecer


----------



## matute2004 (Jun 8, 2011)

blasmonges dijo:


> Bueno aca esta de donde saque toda la data,lo arme tal cual y funciona barbaro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, que bobina debo comprar para el optimo funcionamiento de este amplificador?.


Gracias.


----------



## franc0 (Jun 9, 2011)

amigo Fede intenta polarizar mas la corriente que estas metyiendo a tu amplificador entre el positivi y negativo colocale condensadores seramicos de unos 100 nf para un mejor filtrado haver si con esto se compone tu problema me comentas luego ok


----------



## franc0 (Jun 9, 2011)

gracias buen aporte


----------



## kevingj (Jun 24, 2011)

hola que tal.. deseo saber que potenciometro usar para regular el sonido y tambien como conectarlo ...gracias


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 5, 2011)

en el datashets u hoja de datos encontraras información suficiente


----------



## rocke38 (Jul 17, 2011)

Buenas gente! 

Alguno tiene los archivos pcb para el ampli de 20w del TDA2005 conectado en puente??

Mi idea es armar dos y así tener uno estéreo....

Muchas Gracias! Saludos!


----------



## leaarctico (Jul 26, 2011)

blasmonges dijo:


> Bueno aca esta de donde saque toda la data,lo arme tal cual y funciona barbaro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hola blas, lo que queria preguntarte es si el ampli que posteaste es de 20+20 o sea 40w totales o 10+10 o sea 20w totales, porque no me quedo claro en el archivo, gracias


----------



## blasmonges (Jul 26, 2011)

Como estas ....el ampli es 20+20,un abrazo.blas.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 26, 2011)

blasmonges dijo:


> Como estas ....el ampli es 20+20,un abrazo.blas.



Hola blas queria saber que tal es el rendimiento de tu amplificador y con que fuente la usas; la probaste con una fuente de pc
Muchas gracia por compartir esa info
Tambien mis agradecimientos a Tyranitar ya que lo posteo en pcbwizard, se ve genial gran aporte el tuyo

aui dejo informacion del tda 2005 en modo bridge
web: 
http://www.te1.com.br/2010/09/circuito-amplificador-audio-tda2005-bridge/#axzz1T92JkJM4
suerte


----------



## blasmonges (Jul 26, 2011)

Como estas sergio....lo hago andar con una bateria 12 volt 7 amp y anda joya,con una fuente de pc tambien lo probe y suena muy bien porque en los bajos no le falta corriente,asi cualquiera de las 2 opciones te andaria barbaro.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## samigoro (Ago 6, 2011)

amigo kevingj, puedes utilizar un potenciometro doble para controlar el volumen de ambos canales a la vez... te adjunto un par de imagenes, cualquier duda, estamos para colaborar.


----------



## julioah (Ago 7, 2011)

hey gracias!, pero podes subir el pcb en tamaño real? si no es mucha molestia


----------



## KarLos! (Ago 7, 2011)

julioah dijo:


> hey gracias!, pero podes subir el pcb en tamaño real? si no es mucha molestia



Te recomiendo que te des una vuelta por este post
Como adaptar el tamaño de una PCB a tamaño “Real” [Nano tutorial]

Saludos!


----------



## samigoro (Ago 8, 2011)

julioah, verifica si este diseño te sirve...


----------



## LeoniLL (Sep 18, 2011)

SERGIOD dijo:
			
		

> Esa imagen la vi en saber electronica pero al final todos los diagramas son parecidos; ademas echen un vistazo al datashets y veran la gran similitud y todas sus variaciones



Sabes donde puedo encontrar el componente TDA7377 para descargar para poner en mi librería de Proteus ?


----------



## jomaco (Ene 14, 2012)

Mandrake dijo:


> Aqui les subo el diagrama de ese amplificador, pero en la configuracion puente.   Mas potencia pa' donde.



Tengo una duda (soy un poco torpe aun) ¿Donde va conectados los cables del jak?, tiene 3, uno rojo finito + un blanco finito ¿? y uno como una malla (este ccreo que va al -), pero en el esquema solo me pone + y -, ¿sobra un cable o se unen el blanco y la malla?.

he testeado y el cable rojo es la punta del jak, la malla la parte de detras y el blanco el hueco entre las rayas

Tengo una duda (soy un poco torpe aun) ¿Donde va conectados los cables del jak?, tiene 3, uno rojo finito + un blanco finito ¿? y uno como una malla (este ccreo que va al -), pero en el esquema solo me pone + y -, ¿sobra un cable o se unen el blanco y la malla?.

he testeado y el cable rojo es la punta del jak, la malla la parte de detras y el blanco el hueco entre las rayas


----------



## alex9 (Ene 14, 2012)

espero que esta imgen te sirva...  http://wangready.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/ttl-232r-aj-pinout.jpg

en todo caso el cable que no tiene aislante es el tierra ... y el otro es el positivo(el aislado)


----------



## jomaco (Ene 14, 2012)

he conectado tx al positivo y gnd a negativo, pero ¿rx lo dejo sin conectar? es la entrada de señal audio del mp3 al amplificador

gracias por contestar tan rapido


----------



## alex9 (Ene 14, 2012)

ahh bueno no recordava que ese amplificador posee la entrada "L y R" entonces tx y rx lo conectas a cada uno y el cable sobrante a tierra .

pero si lo tenes en mono ... solo basta con un cable. tx o rx cualquiera de los dos pero solo uno!


----------



## jomaco (Ene 14, 2012)

noooooooooooo, solo pone in - y in+, esta montado en puente


----------



## alex9 (Ene 14, 2012)

y el tierra obviamente a la referencia a tierra que tienes en tu circuito


----------



## jomaco (Ene 14, 2012)

ok. gracias probare haber


----------



## alex9 (Ene 14, 2012)

por eso como te decia... si esta en mono solo necesitas tx o rx (solo uno) conectado a la entrada, y el cable de tierra ,va a tierra obviamente


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 20, 2012)

Si esta en mono, sonará solo un parlante y amplificará solo un canal. O sea que si tenes el tema en stereo (porque viene de tu mp3) sonara raro, como cuando se te rompe un auricular del mp3 y escuchas la mitad del tema. En todo caso lo que se hace es usar un "sumador de canales", que lo podes hacer con resistencias, o transistores o amplificadores operacionales (es lo que se llama un sumador activo, y da los mejores resultados)


----------



## SrJenkins (Feb 2, 2012)

mejor seria hacer dos amplificadores iguales , ya que el que tu armaste es monofonico , osea le puedes conectar un solo canal...
para poder conectar la señal L y la señal R , debes tener los amplificadores para cada señal
Saludos


----------



## nahuel2005 (Abr 6, 2012)

hice todo el circuito soldé perfectamente todo pero tengo un problema no quiero alimentarlo con un transformador de 220V-12V con un rectificador de onda completa con que otra cosa puedo alimentarlo ¿?¿?


----------



## gerardo tovar (Abr 6, 2012)

Hola.

yo lo arme todo como viene en el pdf de especificaciones y funciona pero a un volumen medio, cuando le subo el volumen se distociona y no se por que, y no es la fuente por que uso una bateria de 12v a 7 amp.

les agradesco culaquier ayuda.


----------



## lpnavy (Abr 6, 2012)

gerardo tovar dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> yo lo arme todo como viene en el pdf de especificaciones y funciona pero a un volumen medio, cuando le subo el volumen se distociona y no se por que, y no es la fuente por que uso una bateria de 12v a 7 amp.
> 
> les agradesco culaquier ayuda.



Que tipo de cornetas usas?? eso afecta tambien en la calidad del audio por que lo minimo debe ser de 15w la corneta


----------



## gino_kgx (Abr 7, 2012)

Buenas. Amigo Alex, el rar que compartes tiene el esquemático y PCB del TDA2005 en PUENTE. Por ende solo serviria para 1 canal y 1 parlante, y seria necesario armar 2 para escuchar en estereo. Personalmente creo que esto seria lo mas conveniente, pero si es solo para escuchar algo de música sin un volumen excesivo, el circuito en estereo (1 amp. op. para cada canal) suena bien.
Recomiendo que de ser posible alimenten el circuito con unos 16V (el límite es 18V), con esto casi que doblan la potencia del integrado. De todas formas, la distorsión de este ampli arriba de los 6 o 7 W es considerablemente alta.

@nahuel2005, si no queres utilizar un típico trafo/diodos podes alimentarlo con una batería de 12V, o con cualquier fuente conmutada de computadora (Cable amarillo, 12V). Las AT viejas encienden sin problemas, a las ATX nuevas debes puentearle el cable verde con masa. Preferentemente (si te animas) variandole un poquito la realimentacion para subir esos 12V a 16V como dije anteriormente (ojo con la tension de los cap). Pero sino igual va a funcionar muy bien.

Saludos!


----------



## gerardo tovar (Abr 8, 2012)

lpnavy dijo:


> Que tipo de cornetas usas?? eso afecta tambien en la calidad del audio por que lo minimo debe ser de 15w la corneta



le conecto 2 bocinas de 8 ohms de 8 pulgadas a 130 watts.

yo tengo la duda, por que cuando arme el ampli con el tea2025b, en el pdf esta con unos capacitores a tierra (en los dos pines de feedback pines 6 y 11); lo cual me ocasionaba ruido y en unas bocinas de pc que desarme tenia una resistencia en serie de 100ohm y con esto se le quito el ruido.

gracias


----------



## ninet (Sep 15, 2012)

Saludos:
Bueno tengo en mente una modificación de un pequeño amplificador, en mi corto alcance me parece posible, pero quisiera la opinión y consejo de aquellos que entendeis del tema mucho mas que yo.
El amplificador de audio que tengo utiliza un CI TDA2004R que tiene unos 10w+10w. Pero para lo que yo lo quiero se queda un poco pequeño. Buscando por la red  he visto que el TDA2005 que se supone igual al TDA2004R (en cuanto a compentes) es puenteable y se puede obtener 20w, con lo que tendría suficiente.
Mi idea es separar del amplificador actual unos de los dos canales (ej. el izq.) y puentear el CI TDA2004R. Luego hacer un pequeño pcb con otro TDA2004R y conectarlo al canal izq. Hasta aquí creo que lo tengo mas o menos claro pero las dudas son:

*Alimentación:*
El equipo utiliza un transformador de 14.5V que alimenta a la placa general.
Cambio propuesto: cambiar el transformador por otro de 14.5-0-14.5 y utilizar cada salida para cada uno de los amplificadores.

*CI Amplificador*:Según la datashif del CI TDA2005, solo habria que soltar la entrada del canal izq. patilla 5, un par de resisencias y eliminar los condensadores a la salida de las patas 10 y 8, siendo estas las salidas de uno de los canales de audio.
Construir una pequeña pcb con el otro CI en modo bridge, y que se alimentaría con el otro bobinado de 14.5v del transformador, (añadiendo su puente rectificador y condensador).
Aquí me surge una duda y es si ambos CI el 5 y 4 son iguales en cuanto a circuiteria externa, el TDA2004R tambíen se puede puentear como el TDA2005. LO digo por que en el datashif del TDA2005, viene el esquema en modo bridge, pero el el TDA2004R NO.
*
Sallida de alavoces:* ACtualmente el equipo saca el audio a los altavoces por tres hilos, una masa común y otros dos para el canal izq. y der. Este cable llega a un circuito para el auricular y desde este a la conexión trasera de los altavoces. Mi duda en este punto es que ahora los CI en modo Bridge no comparten la masa pues de cada CI salen dos hilos. Como hago para siguir usando el circuito de auriculares, pues si lo suprimo no hay problema, cada cable a su salidad un ya esta todo dicho.

Gracias por molestaros en leer todo esto y pediros consejo y ayuda. De nuevo os daoy las gracias.


----------



## Juan Pardon (Sep 15, 2012)

...Saludos “ninet”

  Al igual que tu, yo soy también un aficionado a la electrónica de audio, donde no hay casi nada por descubrir pero si mucho que aprender experimentando; “SALUDO” tu interés por modificar tu equipo, y a pesar de lo que muchos con gran experiencia te puedan decir en contra de tu proyecto, creo que es buena tu inquietud; solo hay que estudiar bien el sistema y el propósito del experimento.

Quisiera darte mi opinión sobre tu proyecto, pero antes te diré lo que entiendo de él.

…Quieres aislar una etapa del IC para puentear el Circuito completo, y luego preparar una tarjeta impresa con otro IC igual para puentearlo y así usar cada IC puenteado en cada canal.

…¿Es correcto eso?

…De estar en lo cierto, mi consejo sería el siguiente:

1-	“NO MALOGRES EL CIRCUITO ORIGINAL”…..!!!!

2-	Debes preparar una tarjeta impresa adicional la cual debe tener dos partes, una etapa será para un IC igual al que usas “EN STEREO” y la segunda para una etapa “Inversora de fase, esto es invertir 180 grados la frecuencia de la señal; etapa que invertirá los dos canales del nuevo circuito

…Si ya estas entendiendo la idea, pues “SI”, el tema es hacer el amplificador inverso, y de esta manera evitar tener que meter mano al que tienes con un circuito impreso definido con riesgo de fallar y dañar el equipo.

Sobre este tema, como lo comenté en este foro, yo lo hacia de adolescente en amplificadores gemelos de auto que no tenían la opción de puente (Un amplificador era el inverso al otro). Y últimamente lo he realizado, “Muy al pesar de algunos foristas escépticos sobre mis proyectos”, con TOTAL éxito en mis equipos Sansui de la forma como te comento y otras travesuras más.

3-	Si estamos claros, como punto adicional, sería la etapa de alimentación del poder; si trabaja el sistema con 14.5 voltios, este puede ser a batería automotriz o con transformador.

-A batería en el auto, simplemente  aliméntalo con cables más gruesos para aumentar el amperaje.

-Con transformador prepara uno con el doble de amperaje e igual voltaje para mantener las dos etapas amplificadoras sin perdida en su rendimiento tal cual fue su diseño original.

 Sobre la etapa inversora, esta se realiza fácilmente con el IC JRC4558 y es muy sencilla de fabricar y trabaja también con ese voltaje pero con un consumo mínimo. Lamentablemente no tengo a la mano el diseño de esta etapa, pero la buscaré para que la estudies.

Debo hacer énfasis en el hecho de que si esto suena sencillo (y no deja de serlo) debes tener cuidado en estudiar bien el proyecto que decidas hacer. 

 Me despido como siempre con un saludo a todos los señores foristas, y para ti solo te digo… “BUENA”


----------



## ninet (Sep 16, 2012)

Saludos Juan y gracias, pero debo aclarar unas cosillas.
El hacer todo de nuevo no me vale pues el amplificador actual incluye ademas de la etapa amplificadora el control de tonos, selector de entrada etc.
El equipo es de sobremesa, no para el vehículo, y el tema de la alimentación lo pensé a través de dos bobinados distintos en el mismo transformador por si se podían producir enterferencias entre canales. En cuanto al amperaje del transformador lo disconozco, ya que en la serigrafía sólo pone 14,5v.
En lo que respecta a la etapa inversora, me dejas fura de juego, pues mis conocimientos de electronica son mínimos y no tengo ni idea de lo que es eso.


----------



## Juan Pardon (Sep 17, 2012)

Saludos Ninet:

 Creo que no me deje entender, mi propuesta en mi opinión es lo mas fácil de hacer y no compromete la integridad del equipo.

 Sobre el control de tonos y etapa preamplificadora en general, esta no se afecta y controlaría normalmente sus funciones sobre el amplificador modificado.

 Y sobre la etapa de inversión de señal, esta tendrá a lo mucho 10 componentes (un IC “muy pequeño” y el resto son resistencias y condensadores)

  El transformador, me imagino es pequeño y este debe ser de 1.5 amperios (+/-) y preparar otro de 3 ó 4 amperios no será problema.

 En fin, todo esto, como digo, es solo mi opinión, al final considera lo que esté a tu alcance. 

 Me despido presto a ayudarte en lo que pueda. …Saludos!!!


----------



## kadaver (Sep 17, 2012)

y digo yo , no te seria mas facil dejar el amplificador tal cual esta y hacer otro externo con su propia fuente de aliemntacion y que este ya lo tengas configurado en puente? a traves de la salida de grabacion por ejemplo o sacando una salida del previo a parte ya lo tendrias y no tendrias que tocar ni circuito de auriculares ni nada , saludos


----------



## ninet (Sep 17, 2012)

Saludos:
Me estoy liando, vamos si no me dais las cosas un poquito más claras no me entero, (esquemas).
Se trata de darle una nueva vidilla a este ampli, pues tal y como esta no me da la utilidad que necesito. También podría tirarlo y comprar uno mayor, pero de lo que se trata es de intentar transformalo y reutilizarlo


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Si en el datasheet no figura el modo puente, entonces yo no te recomiendo hacerlo (quizás se puede, no se).

En vez de separar un canal, solo agrega el otro CI para ponerlo en puente en cada canal (en caso que se pueda).
Con el tema de auricular, solo agrega un ampli específico para ese fin, como el TDA2822, o algo así.

Recuerda que poner en puente cualquier ampli, implica aumentar alrededor de 4 veces el amperaje del transformador.

Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 17, 2012)

ninet dijo:


> Mi idea es separar del amplificador actual unos de los dos canales (ej. el izq.) y puentear el CI TDA2004R. Luego hacer un pequeño pcb con otro TDA2004R y conectarlo al canal izq. Hasta aquí creo que lo tengo mas o menos claro pero las dudas son:
> 
> .



La modificacion del TDA la podes hacer sin problemas, asi como la describiste en tu dibujo esta bien, con respecto a la alimentacion, no hace falta que sean de boninados diferentes, la mayoria de las potencias utilizan un solo transformador para ambos canales.
La coneccion de los auriculares se complica ya que comparten un contacto en comun.
Cualquiero duda nos consultas!


----------



## ninet (Sep 18, 2012)

Gracias a todos.
Como no he encontrado ningún esquema donde el TDA2004R sea puentable, lo que voy a hacer es sustituirlo por un TDA2005, que a nivel de componentes externos es igual, e imprementar un circuito con otro TDA2005 para el otro canal. Al final si veo que no encuentro solución al tema de la salida de auriculares, pues los anularé, por lo menos de momento.
Como dije no conozco el amperaje del transformador, pero por el tamaño debe estar sobre 1 Amp. Lo que creo que 4 Amperios (como dice DJ T3) va a ser un poco exagerado, no pensais.


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 18, 2012)

ninet dijo:


> Gracias a todos.
> Como no he encontrado ningún esquema donde el TDA2004R sea puentable,


Fijate en este....


----------



## Thrasheado (Sep 21, 2012)

HOla que tal,me lei todos los comentarios pero sigo con mi duda je...tengo armado un modulo estereo con un solo tda2005,a lo que me gustaria armar un modulo mas y usarlos juntos.mi duda,andan los dos modulos con la fuente de la pc???.o necesito 24v???....Y otra duda es normal que no pueda darle todo volumen al mp3 ya que al hacerlo el ampli me satura,segun lei por ahi es porque entra muchoo volumen osea mas de lo soportado es eso cierto?.Desde ya muchas gracias....(la distorcion tambien me pasa con un modulo monofonico con tda2003).Saludos


----------



## ninet (Sep 21, 2012)

Gracias por el esquema, pero he encontrado dos tda 2005 para montar en bridge. En cuanto a la refrigeración, creis que con un disipador de un procesador Pentium II (los restangulares largos) tendría bastante para los dos CI. Otra cosa, he visto que el precio de los transformadores es bastante elevado si lo comparamos con los demas componentes, y en algún lugar he visto que utilizan un trasnformador de 12v 50w (los utilizados en los focos halógenos),puede servir?
Si P=V*I -> I=P/V=50/12=4.1A aprox.


----------



## ninet (Sep 27, 2012)

Investigando en el foro, he visto como se puede calcular el amperaje del transformador, según las dimensiones del núcleo de la bobina. Y me ha resultado que  el transformado que tiene montado el ampli que pretendo modificar solamente tiene 14,5v y 0.56A. 
Si con ellos tira con un CI TDA2004, no creo que para dos TDA2005 montados en puente se necesite más de 1,5A y 15V  para hacer funcionar el ampli ya modificado. ¿Qué pensáis al respecto?. Gracias


----------



## moises95 (Nov 22, 2012)

Para hacer el puente ¿Que versión hago? En el datasheet me vienen dos versiones puente,

Una sin boostrap 

Figure 23 : Bridge Amplifier without Boostrap

Y otra de bajo coste o algo así que no se que diferncia tiene en sonido aparte de que parece que tiene mas ganancia.

Figure 25 : Low Cost Bridge Amplifier (GV = 42dB)

http://www.ozitronics.com/data/tda2005.pdf





Thrasheado dijo:


> HOla que tal,me lei todos los comentarios pero sigo con mi duda je...tengo armado un modulo estereo con un solo tda2005,a lo que me gustaria armar un modulo mas y usarlos juntos.mi duda,andan los dos modulos con la fuente de la pc???.o necesito 24v???....Y otra duda es normal que no pueda darle todo volumen al mp3 ya que al hacerlo el ampli me satura,segun lei por ahi es porque entra muchoo volumen osea mas de lo soportado es eso cierto?.Desde ya muchas gracias....(la distorcion tambien me pasa con un modulo monofonico con tda2003).Saludos



Si, según la potencia de la fuente, amperaje en sus 12V tirará bien o no de los dos amplificadores. No hace falta 24V, alimentas cada integrado (tda2005) con 12V de la fuente. 

Si es normal que al darle todo el volumen distorcione, quizas debas bajarle ganancia al amplificador hasta ajustarla a la potencia de tu mp3, así subes el volumen al máximo y no satura.

Si le metes mucho volumen en la entrada, según la ganancia del amplificador lo va a soportar o no. 

Espero no haberme equivocado jeje


----------



## HELLCHOT (Ene 7, 2013)

ezavalla dijo:


> Hace un rato, el Sr. Cacho me pasó este link
> 
> http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/1451/tda2005.pdf
> 
> ...


 l



Disculpa tu link esta caido


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 7, 2013)

Por acáhttp://www.st.com/internet/com/TECHNICAL_RESOURCES/TECHNICAL_LITERATURE/DATASHEET/CD00000124.pdf esta la hoja de datos:


----------



## jlaudio (Feb 16, 2013)

ha, arme el tal dichoso TDA2005 y es una porqueria en estereo y en puente medio pasa, pero por lo personal en calidad de audio como amplificador de 1 a 100 le doy un 10 en estereo y un 18 en puente no lo paso de un cuarto de volumen y ya distorciona no se si sea falso pero monte uno que encontre en un televisor y lo mismo pero para potencias chicas es aceptable (2w - 5w a lo mucho) y calienta mucho tambien, en fin no me gusto la experiencia con este integrado, prefiero uno a transistores clase ab de 10w


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 10, 2013)

este es el enlace ,el de serguiod tambien esta caído 
http://www.st.com/web/catalog/sense_power/FM1934/SC1761/PF65111?s_searchtype=tda2005


----------



## mijac27 (May 5, 2014)

hola! una duda quizas ridicula, pero se puede conectar a parlantes de 8 ohm?


----------



## crimson (May 5, 2014)

mijac27 dijo:


> ¿se puede conectar a parlantes de 8 ohm?



Sí, por supuesto, lo único es que te va a dar menos potencia. Fijate en este artículo:

AMP 25W 12V + PWM 12/24 3A

Saludos C


----------

